# Fixing wheelbarrow tire?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I am sick and tired of filling my wheelbarrow tire every time I need it. It only lasts 2 or 3 days and always happens when I’m in a hurry. I don’t think about it before I need it and this last month I got stuck in a jam about 5 or 6 times.

There aren’t any nails or anything like that and I’ve tightened the valve stem, but it keeps leaking. I even used a can of fix-a-flat about 2 years ago and I’m not sure how long it worked if at all, because there are months that I don’t use the wheelbarrow at all.

I was just in a tire shop having a flat fixed on my work truck and I noticed that they clean the rim with something before filling the tire. I always thought it was just a lubricant so the tire slides on easy, but I’m wondering now it is more than that. 

Do you think if I used something on the rim that it would seal it? I don’t know what to use.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

They make wheelbarrow tires which are foam filled so they will never need air or go flat. As far as fixing your tire it sounds like it needs a new valve in the valve stem. The lubricant they use cleaning and mounting the tires in most cases is just soapy water. As long as the tire and rim is clean and not bent it should seal. You can also get a tube to fit in the tire. As a last resort you might put slime in the tire. Everybody I talk to that works on tires hates the stuff because it's hard to clean off the rim if you get a new tire.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

A lot of the wheelbarrow and two-wheeler carts that have pneumatic tires are "tubless". This generally means I put a tube in the thing first time it goes flat. Some use a split rim where you seperate the wheel by taking 3 or 4 bolts off. Tubes are generally available at Farm and ranch supply places or many auto parts stores could at least order one.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jschaben said:


> A lot of the wheelbarrow and two-wheeler carts that have pneumatic tires are "tubless". This generally means I put a tube in the thing first time it goes flat. Some use a split rim where you seperate the wheel by taking 3 or 4 bolts off. Tubes are generally available at Farm and ranch supply places or many auto parts stores could at least order one.


 
Yes, put in a tube. These can be had at about any of the Home Depot, Lowes, Ace Hardware, etc type of stores. They sure save a lot of hassel and curse words.

George


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> Yes, put in a tube. These can be had at about any of the Home Depot, Lowes, Ace Hardware, etc type of stores. They sure save a lot of hassel and curse words.
> 
> George


I was at Home Depot yesterday looking for a tube, but could not find one and wasn't sure if they even made them. I wonder if Harbor Freight carries them.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I just did an internet search for tubes and I found one at Lowes for under $7, so I’m going to make a trip over there. Thanks!


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Northern tool carries the tubes. Be sure to physically feel the inside of the tire for anything poking thru that you may not see from the outside.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I can’t even get the tire off the rim and it looks like the can of fix-a-flat I put in 2 years ago has vulcanized the tire to the rim. The tire is tearing and I’m destroying the tire.

While looking for a new tire I found one of those foam filled wheels that Steve had mentioned at Home Depot and I’m going to buy one of those instead. 

Universal Flat-Free Wheelbarrow Tire

I wish I would have seen this the other day when I there, because it would have saved me a trip.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*How much does wet concrete weigh?*

I just noticed that the tire is only rated for 300 lbs which is a little over three 90# bags dry mix, when I pour concrete I usually have to wheelbarrel it in and I fill it to the brim. 

I don’t know what an air filled capacity is, but I noticed that there are some negative comments about the Flat-Free tire being wobbly and not able to maneuver well.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

You could also replace the entire wheel with a steel one or make a wood one lol.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I just got back from Home Depot and installed the new tire. 



Next weekend I hope to pour a 10x10ft concrete slab so I guess I’ll know then how well this tire works and I’ll be sure to post my review on Home Depot on how it worked.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I replaced the pneumatic tire on my wheelbarrow with a "no air" version. The HD wheel/tire looks the same as the HF one. The tire works great, and I've had the wheelbarrow full to the top with concrete pavers (however that much weighs).









 







.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

We have solid tires on our wheelbarrows and they great. Only problem is when you load them up with a lot of weight like when pouring concrete or with wet mud, they flatten under the weight.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I just moved 6 loads of dirt from one side of my yard to the other and even though it did the job, it is different. It feels as if the tire is low and takes a little more effort to get it moving, so I’ll have to do light loads when I pour concrete. 

My neighbor has been trying to talk me into buying a two wheeled wheelbarrow, but I like to use 2x10s as a ramp to get around my forms when doing concrete and 2 wheels will be a problem.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

The 2 wheelers are nice but they don't turn real well. I would rather use a single wheel. If you do get a new one, I would recammend a metal barrel. My mom had a wheeled plastic barrel and it cracked and split from dumping fire wood and dirt around the house. The metal will eventually rip and tear but they last a lot longer. They start to round over and fold.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

BigJoe16 said:


> The 2 wheelers are nice but they don't turn real well. I would rather use a single wheel. If you do get a new one, I would recammend a metal barrel. My mom had a wheeled plastic barrel and it cracked and split from dumping fire wood and dirt around the house. The metal will eventually rip and tear but they last a lot longer. They start to round over and fold.


 I’ve never used the plastic ones and I have had a few wheelbarrows because they get covered with concrete and rust out. This last one has steel handles which is rough in the summer because they get so hot in the sun. I burnt my hands a couple of times today until I finally put on some gloves. They are starting to rust as well and I may need to replace the wheelbarrow next year.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I had the same wheelbarrow as yours and the handles fell apart. So, I made some handles...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/wheelbarrow-handles-5771/









 





 
  
.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> I had the same wheelbarrow as yours and the handles fell apart. So, I made some handles..


 Oh interesting thanks! :thumbsup: I may have to do that myself. My last wheelbarrow had wood handles and I gave it to my son, but I really miss it.
I noticed when I was putting on the new tire that the steel handles were deforming at the bolt holes and I’m not sure how long they will last before they break.


----------

